# Have any non Australians linked there Nintendo account yet?



## Raul (Oct 27, 2017)

I wanna link my Nintendo account for save back up and the 100 cash, but will the game try to relocate me back to the us if I do?


----------



## kayleee (Oct 27, 2017)

I saw that you can change the location on your Nintendo account to Australia and then supposedly link it, but I haven't tried it myself. I also don't know if you will be able to change it back later, so there's that too.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 27, 2017)

change your region to australia in the nintendo account settings. reset the game and link it again
that worked for me


----------



## Garrett (Oct 27, 2017)

Nope, I'm not linking squat until it's officially released. The rewards aren't going anywhere, they'll still be there in a month.


----------



## Noir (Oct 28, 2017)

It's best not to. It will either disconnect your nintendo account from the nintendo ID in regards due to the region conflict, or it will refuse to connect due to the region conflict.


----------

